# Spring Flowers



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

During the last 2 days the spring flowers/plants have popped out of the ground. The sun and wind have also dried out the soil nicely except in the low spots.
No earthworms yet, but expect to see them with the next good rain.
Hoping for a drier than normal spring so the row crops can get planted on time and to get some of the water out of the woodlots. 

L & O


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've had daffodils up for over a month, but they are only 4" tall right now. I hear worms popping every evening, but not many.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Fishndude said:


> ......
> I hear worms popping every evening, but not many.


You hear worms ?

L & O


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Bet the orchard owners are getting nervous .With overall warmer temps and much above temps in the forecast it usually means early bloom then potential frost -freeze later .


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> You hear worms ?
> 
> L & O


Sure. I can hear them quietly "popping" as they draw back into their tunnels, and hear them rustling in the leave that fell on my gardens last fall. You've never heard worms (nightcrawlers) in your gardens at night?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Fishndude said:


> Sure. I can hear them quietly "popping" as they draw back into their tunnels, and hear them rustling in the leave that fell on my gardens last fall. You've never heard worms (nightcrawlers) in your gardens at night?


No. Your hearing must be way better than mine.

L & O


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I planted tulip bulbs two years ago and a skunk ate most of them before they came up. Did not know they would do that. Not sure I am doing that again.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Above normal temps for the past week+ have pushed the plants further ahead of normal. 
I'm now beginning to wonder if our fruit trees might blossom too early and then be in danger of frost/freeze damage. I think it was in 2012 when we had the last poor fruit crop production year because of a warm early spring and then a killing freeze.
Not much rain recently so no mud or flooding problems yet.

L & O


----------



## gabrielled (Jun 14, 2021)

This spring, my tulips, and daffodils made me nervous. They did not want to bloom for a long time. I thought that I had lost them and would need to plant new ones. Later they bloomed; it's strange for these flowers. Maybe it was because there are very few bees now, and they simply do not have time to pollinate flowers. I don't even know what to think about this. The same thing happens with summer flowers. I usually go to an event with my flowers, but this time I had to buy them on troopscout.com. I was lucky I bought the flowers using a promo code. Besides, the bouquet was just fabulous. I hope that everything will return to normal and my flowers will bloom on time, as before.


----------

